# Enlarging draft hole for Pipes



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

I know there are a lot of guys out there that put a bit through their pipes to create
an easier draw. I just want to get some opinions on how big to make it, and how exactly you did it.

Do you push the bit through the stem too?

Thanks!

-Matt


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

A good size for the briar side of things is 5/32".

As for the stem, here's what I recommend (cut and pasted from the whistling thread):
The first move is to chamfer the end of the tenon. If you have a small countersink you can easily do it by hand in seconds. 

Next step would be to straighten the stem (if necessary) and drill from the tenon end with a 5/32" tapered drill bit stopping about 3/4" from the button.

Finally, you might need to widen the slot a little with some needle files or a modified jig saw blade. The goal is to have a deep "V" down to the larger diameter hole at the tenon end.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Tyler, you seem to know alot about this can you post a pic of what this would look like? I assume you have done it on some of your pipes from they way you talk. Thanks.


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

I'll try to put something together after the kids are in bed. 

I make pipes, so I do this to them before someone else needs to.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I carve all my pipes with 4mm (5/32") draught holes. I recommend using this type of bit.

McMaster-Carr


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

Sheesh, I did a big write up with pics, and I don't have enough posts to post photos. Honestly, the rules are a hair tedious here. Just saying.


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

Four


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

Three


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

Two


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

One

Sorry for the thread bomb...hopefully the end result will excuse the transgression.


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok, so here's what you're looking to accomplish and the stuff to do it with.

Chamfered tenon end:



















Sorry for the crappy photos and rough looking stem. This was something I pulled out of the reject bucket. Normally all that you see would be polished and a clean, deep black.

Here's a cool photo of a clear stem on how what the "V" should look like. You can see where the taper stops about 3/4" from the button. This stem is by Wayne Teipen. (Handmade Briar Pipes | Teipen Pipes)










Notice how deep the "V" goes.

Here are the tools you need:










Left to right:
Modified jigsaw bit
Flat needle file
9/64" tapered drill bit
5/32" tapered drill bit
Countersink

The first two are for opening the stem. I use both, you can use one or the other. The taper bits are for a smooth transition from the tenon end to the thin "V". I showed them both because the one with the hex shank is a dewalt from a BORG. The size is 1/64" smaller than the typical 5/32", but it's easy to find. The second is exactly 5/32, like the one HWiebe linked to above. Either will do. The countersink is for chamfering the end of the tenon.

Remember to straighten a bent stem, then you can bend it back when your are done. If you heat a bent stem, it will naturally straighten out. If you want to get it back like it was, trace it on a piece of paper before you straighten it. Then you have something to match it to when you are bending it back.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

For those of you who don't know, Tyler is a well known and well respected pipe maker who throughout the years has been very generous with his time on the pipe makers forums and in other Internet venues. His website is excellent:

Tyler Lane Pipes

and his YT videos are an excellent source of information for aspiring pipe makers:

Tyler Beard - YouTube

I'm only tooting his horn because I know he won't do it himself and because I'm very glad to have him sharing his experience with us here on Puff. Take his advice fellows. You won't regret it.


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Well this isn't as easy as sticking a drill bit into the stem a couple of times (as I previously thought).
Thanks much for the DIY Guide. Do you think it's worth it to do this for all our pipes?


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the kind word indigo.

Kickin...I'd go with the, "If ain't broke, don't fix it," policy. If you have a gurgler, or in some other way unsatisfactory smoker, this will go a long way to improve your situation. What I've just posted is how I make my pipe stems. By doing so, I am confident I am putting out a good smoking pipe.

To diminish the intimidation factor, not all stems need every step of the above process. The most time consuming is cutting the deep "V". Depending on the stem, that is sometimes unnecessary. I'd do the steps in the following order, then test the draw to see if it's nice and open:

Chamfer tenon
Drill with the taper

Test draw then, if necessary:

Cut the "V".

None of it is very hard. I have had a lot of practice, so my time might not be representative, but I can do this in about 10 minutes. 7.5 of those would be the "V".


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Tyler, all your pipes are sold! When are some new ones coming?


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Tyler, Thanks for the how-to. The clear stem is especially helpful. I will have one pipe that I will have to try this on but I might have to go to the hardware store first. I am glad an experienced pipe make can add some info for a newbie like me. Its just that talking about it didn't give me a clear idea of what needed to be done, but pictures! What a help. Thanks again.


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> Tyler, Thanks for the how-to. The clear stem is especially helpful. I will have one pipe that I will have to try this on but I might have to go to the hardware store first. I am glad an experienced pipe make can add some info for a newbie like me. Its just that talking about it didn't give me a clear idea of what needed to be done, but pictures! What a help. Thanks again.


Sure, no problem.



KickinItInSD said:


> Tyler, all your pipes are sold! When are some new ones coming?


Well, that's the idea! 

I have one available for sale that I finished yesterday that I haven't posted yet. Frankly, I've been lazy with the site. The pipes usually sell from Twitter or Facebook before they make it to the site. I should still take "real" photos to show an archive on the site, but alas. I post finished pipes and works in progress fairly regularly to the aforementioned social media sites. You can find links to follow the activity from my site which I now link to in my sig. if you are so inclined.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Tyler, we most likely have to use Twitter or Facebook to be allowed to purchase one of yer works of art?

What a shame.

I'm happy to talk to you on the phone, or communicate with ya via E-mails, but forced social-media usage will turn me off, and I suspect many others.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I was on Facebook for about a week -- then I panicked and went through the ordeal of cleansing my system of its insidious presence. Nobody liked me anyhow. out: As for twitter, I'm afraid my competitive nature would kick in and I'd spend all my time trying to compose astonishingly pithy twitters.


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

El wedo del milagro said:


> Tyler, we most likely have to use Twitter or Facebook to be allowed to purchase one of yer works of art?
> 
> What a shame.
> 
> I'm happy to talk to you on the phone, or communicate with ya via E-mails, but forced social-media usage will turn me off, and I suspect many others.


It's not an issue of permission, it's an issue of that being my first step in marketing and not needing to progress further to sell my work. Why is that first? It takes seconds and is successful.

I'm sure I misunderstand. Surely you are not insulting me for successfully selling my pipes? You recognize, I'm sure, the irony of making such a statement on this forum, a medium that is itself a form of social media, that has successfully, it seems, made you aware of my work for the first time?

Tyler


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Tyler - I wouldn't want to speak for someone else....but I really don't think Mark meant to insult you. He's just saying he doesn't do the whole Facebook/Twitter thing, and he isn't going to sign up for them. 

I think it's pretty awesome that you can throw a picture of a pipe on Facebook and sell it without having to advertise anywhere else!


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

Gahdzilla,

I'm sure you are right. In fact, Mark's intention is probably very helpful. He's just warning me that I am missing part of the market because of Facebook and Twitter. I get it. It reads that way to me today. Yesterday, the only way I could read it was with a clucking of the tongue and a patronizing, Facebook-is-evil, sort of tone.

Mark, assuming I misread you yesterday, please pardon my frustrated reply.

Tyler


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Tylerlane said:


> You recognize, I'm sure, the irony of making such a statement on this forum, a medium that is itself a form of social media, that has successfully, it seems, made you aware of my work for the first time?
> Tyler


On the other hand, I would have never learned about your work from twitter or facebook. Nor would I ever order anything from you through those media. I found facebook extremely annoying, but then I dislike many things intensely that others cannot do without. Speaking as someone who sent his first email in 1984 on the unix system at work, had a computer at home in 1981 (with the "big" 20 MG hard disk! :tu), put up my first USENET post in 1990 (and ran the "newsfeed" for Rome Lab in the early 90s, among many other duties keeping the lab buildings' networks online), had my own unix system at home on my PC connected to the internet via a 1200 baud modem in 1992, and have written many programs in c, c++, and various scripting languages to deal with communicating over the internet, I find facebook among the most annoying interfaces I have ever encountered.

Combined with it's history of security leaks, malware infestations and intrusions into personal privacy, the last place in the world I would choose to do any financial dealings, either as a buyer or seller, would be facebook, but then that's just me. I'd also find a 140 character, free-form order somewhat retro, rather than _avant garde_. We were doing better on the net than that in 1992! :lol:

I'm not being snippy, honest, I just like to argue and miss it, now that we're confined to these oh-so-polite forums. :lol: Certainly facebook provides you with more than enough customers, so it makes little difference to you, but ferreting out non-existent hypocrisy in Mark's observation (euphemistically labeled "irony") seems to take a rather limited view of internet communications and people's preferences. All social media are not equal. Personally, I preferred the crazy world of USENET groups over these forums, replete with swearing, hatred, stupidity and genius side by side, but forums are the next best thing, moderated though they be. :mod: This is what we have now, and forums are still far more interesting than "friends and family" interfaces where you share vacation photos and the latest local gossip. (And don't tell me, "USENET is still there, you idiot!" Not really. The nouveau google interface makes it too cumbersome and it's about as "wild west" now as today's Reno, sort of like a re-opened speakeasy on the Lower East Side. The thrill is gone. out: Plus, I'm too lazy to update my old perl interface to the groups.)


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

No one orders from me through Facebook or twitter. You can't, that I'm aware of. 

That all social media are not created equal does not nullify my point that you now know of me from social media. That's ironic however you want to interpret my motives for saying so, and regardless of that fact that there are different version that one might prefer over another.

So why are you saying all this? Is it out of concern for my business success? Have I somehow irritated you because of my Facebook and Twitter use?

I'm confused and trying hard not to be frustrated.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Tylerlane said:


> It's not an issue of permission, it's an issue of that being my first step in marketing and not needing to progress further to sell my work. Why is that first? It takes seconds and is successful.
> 
> I'm sure I misunderstand. Surely you are not insulting me for successfully selling my pipes?


No, Sir! I'm definately NOT insulting you. In fact I called yer work art, and indirectly called you an artist.

I'm also VERY happy that you can sell yer (functional) art so easily and effectively.

My comment was simply: it's a shame that yer works dissapear instantly through a source I don't access... meaning I'm "outside the loop" and not gonna get one.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Tylerlane said:


> No one orders from me through Facebook or twitter. You can't, that I'm aware of.


My glancing familiarity with facebook led me to think they had added some mechanism to compete with other ecommerce media and I stand corrected. I was merely coming to the defense of Mark and sharing my distaste for the hypernet, where people talk incessantly to an invisible conversant over an earpiece while shopping in the grocery aisles. I don't care one way or the other about your success or failure, although I certainly don't wish you ill, Tyler! I'm quite happy with your success, actually, but you certainly didn't correct Mark about how he would deal with you in any potential future dealings, just keyboarding an implied impatience with him for not being "up to date" in the social media world. "Ironic" was not the correct word, imo, since you clearly meant "hypocritical", but then I'm a pedant, so you have to expect these things from me.









As for "evil". Yeah, facebook is evil. oke: (Just KIDDING! :smile


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

El wedo del milagro said:


> No, Sir! I'm definately NOT insulting you. In fact I called yer work art, and indirectly called you an artist.
> 
> I'm also VERY happy that you can sell yer (functional) art so easily and effectively.
> 
> My comment was simply: it's a shame that yer works dissapear instantly through a source I don't access... meaning I'm "outside the loop" and not gonna get one.


Got it. Thanks for the kind words. My apologies for misreading the tone.


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

freestoke said:


> My glancing familiarity with facebook led me to think they had added some mechanism to compete with other ecommerce media and I stand corrected. I was merely coming to the defense of Mark and sharing my distaste for the hypernet, where people talk incessantly to an invisible conversant over an earpiece while shopping in the grocery aisles. I don't care one way or the other about your success or failure, although I certainly don't wish you ill, Tyler! I'm quite happy with your success, actually, but you certainly didn't correct Mark about how he would deal with you in any potential future dealings, just keyboarding an implied impatience with him for not being "up to date" in the social media world. "Ironic" was not the correct word, imo, since you clearly meant "hypocritical", but then I'm a pedant, so you have to expect these things from me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not at all impatient about someone's participation or lack thereof in social media. I couldn't care less. I was merely defending what I apparently misunderstood to be condemnation for "forcing" anyone to do anything, particularly something as wicked as Facebook participation. I now understand that was not Mark's intent.

Frankly, I share Mark's preference to deal over the phone, but it's a tad inefficient to call my way through a customer list selling a pipe. If I had a pipe for sale on my website you would be able to see that there is no way to buy a pipe from me unless you call or email--no shopping cart or credit card page--and I make clear on my site I much prefer a call. I want to get the know the people that buy my pipes and pipe people in general. I participate in forums like this for the same reason, though this is inferior to phone discussions and vastly so to in person discussions.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Tylerlane said:


> I was merely defending what I apparently misunderstood to be condemnation for "forcing" anyone to do anything, particularly something as wicked as Facebook participation. I now understand that was not Mark's intent.


I think what we have here is a failure to communicate. :rofl:


----------

